# Surf fishing in Duck



## Retired Navy (May 12, 2016)

I have several questions. With the change to circle hooks; can they be purchased in rig form and in what size are they sold? I caught a nice red in the surf at the end of June. I was wading in swim suit. Will I need to bring wadders for the Memorial Day weekend. I have fished the OBX for decades but not this early. My parents, now deceased, lived in KDH for 20 yrs. Also, what bait is good. In the past I have always used sand fleas.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

As far as the wader question I've been coming every Memorial Day for years and some years it's super nice and warm other years it's been much cooler. Hit or miss I suppose. If your gonna be on the beach late into night waders are never a bad idea to have on hand but not necessary.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

just left kitty hawk at 3.5 mile post. wore my spring waders but was not necessary for water temp but weather temp the waders helped. plenty of sand fleas, got dinner two nights in a row with sea mullet caught on sand fleas. Good luck


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yes you can get circle hooks already tied rigs


----------



## Retired Navy (May 12, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for your information. I look forward to some good surf fishing. Tight lines my friends.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

google the duck research pier for current water temps. It's currently 59 deg. pretty chilly for non-wader wading.


----------



## Retired Navy (May 12, 2016)

Thanks to all for your advice. Had a wonderful week at Duck,NC. Fishing was off but that's fishing. Did see a humpback whale.This was a first. A double rainbow beginning on the beach and ending in the ocean in front of your house was fantastic! Didn't use my wadders but only went in up to my knees. Enjoy reading all the posts.


----------

